# What are you prepping for?



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

What are you prepping for? If you say other, let us know what it is in case I forgot an option


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

General Prepping. Unless you have a crystal ball, lots of things can and do happen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There are so many ways we can get whacked on a personal, regional, national and global manner.

Considering the civil war has already began, it would be myopic to think it won't go hot.

We know the rest of the world is looking to get rid of the petrodollar. When that happens, we'll start looking more like Venezuela. 

Here, we are entering hurricane season. Supposed to be a more active season. Ruh-Roh.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I prep for the Continuation of my Genetic material.

And Comfort.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> There are so many ways we can get whacked on a personal, regional, national and global manner.
> 
> Considering the civil war has already began, it would be myopic to think it won't go hot.
> 
> ...


You say that the civil war has begun. I'm not seeing it here in Georgia. The news did a poll and said that Democrat Stacey Abrams 
could beat Republicans Casey Cagle or Brian Kemp for governor in Georgia. I think people will try to make an idiotic political point about having the first black female governor so that we forget about the issues... like Abrams being for reparations (though she, the media, and the Republican candidates have yet to mention it.)

There is a lot of prepping going on all around me, but by the political climate, you'd never know it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inevitable government overreach leading to civil war
and
Natural disaster

Both will occur eventually, just takes time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I posted this in another thread. This about sums it up. There are a lot of balls in the air. One is bound to hit the ground sooner rather then later. 

My list as I look around at what is most likely:

1) Grid down by any means ( Terror, computer hack, rogue country, war, etc. Not if, when. )

2) War ( Probably sooner rather then later )

3) Civil unrest / Civil war ( Pick from a myriad of causes )

4) Economic collapse 

5) See any or all of the above

I have natural disasters covered short of Yellowstone or a dinosaur killer so if anything, I am speeding up my Prep's.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I posted this in another thread. This about sums it up. There are a lot of balls in the air. One is bound to hit the ground sooner rather then later.
> 
> My list as I look around at what is most likely:
> 
> ...


I began prepping (having never heard the word) when I was maybe eight years old. It all started with a book called _My Side of the Mountain_. It was a fiction book about a young boy that ran away from home and lived on his own in the Catskills Mountains. As I got older that morphed into the Boy Scouts on to being more of a survivalist, worrying that war would one day be on our shores. Then, after EIGHT long years of Obama, the people did not rebel. We've accepted tyranny, socialism, and every other evil - even embracing some of it as our own, but we do not stand against those who would destroy this country. Guess my next poll is to ask people what would make them actually stand against evil.

They might say when the government is going door to door. That will never happen. Everything is being taken from us on the installment plan. We are like that analogy of the frog being put into a pot of lukewarm water, put on the stove and the temperature raised a degree at a time until the frog is boiling and cannot get out.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you're really prepping - the only answer is "all of the above" and MORE ...


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I went with other: Localized disasters, most likely weather related but which may include some civil unrest, or the potential for temporary interruptions of utilities, services, or supplies. I am definitely not a doomsday prepper waiting for global thermonuclear war or a complete end of all modern civility on a world wide scale. I have been through a few ice storms and hard core blizzards, a couple tornadoes, two riots, several days without power or water, and being displaced from my home due to a gas leak. So I would say I consider myself more of a practical prepper.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> I went with other: Localized disasters, most likely weather related but which may include some civil unrest, or the potential for temporary interruptions of utilities, services, or supplies. I am definitely not a doomsday prepper waiting for global thermonuclear war or a complete end of all modern civility on a world wide scale. I have been through a few ice storms and hard core blizzards, a couple tornadoes, two riots, several days without power or water, and being displaced from my home due to a gas leak. So I would say I consider myself more of a practical prepper.


The only thing that sorts preppers into levels is the "size" of their "insurance policy".

Its the difference between having a spare tire and having 4 spare tires...

Oh having a weeks worth of food in the pantry is just smart but having a years worth is "CRAZY".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I began prepping (having never heard the word) when I was maybe eight years old. It all started with a book called _My Side of the Mountain_. It was a fiction book about a young boy that ran away from home and lived on his own in the Catskills Mountains. As I got older that morphed into the Boy Scouts on to being more of a survivalist, worrying that war would one day be on our shores. Then, after EIGHT long years of Obama, the people did not rebel. We've accepted tyranny, socialism, and every other evil - even embracing some of it as our own, but we do not stand against those who would destroy this country. Guess my next poll is to ask people what would make them actually stand against evil.
> 
> They might say when the government is going door to door. That will never happen. Everything is being taken from us on the installment plan. We are like that analogy of the frog being put into a pot of lukewarm water, put on the stove and the temperature raised a degree at a time until the frog is boiling and cannot get out.


This has been my contention for years. Thus, civil war is third on my list. Not saying it could not happen, but like the frogs in warm water, people are slow to react. As long as they have TV's, cell phones, IPADS, and food they will be content. No, the sheeple will need a hard push to take up arms and force the issue. Ohhhh they will bitch, moan, and complain, but in the end they will foolishly believe. In the mean time the socialist left will heard them to a slow incremental death. The indoctrination of our youth continues unabated. Their plan is working to perfection.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> The only thing that sorts preppers into levels is the "size" of their "insurance policy".
> 
> Its the difference between having a spare tire and having 4 spare tires...
> 
> Oh having a weeks worth of food in the pantry is just smart but having a years worth is "CRAZY".


tell that to almost anyone in Venezuela .... your stored food is only a hedge until your self sufficiency plan kicks in - with a month of food you better be damn lucky enough to be close or into a gardening season and other means to self supply ...

here in the US - with all the possible resources - a serious nationwide SHTF is going to impact for nooo less than 2-3 months - and with the very possible capability of multiplying & deepening into a more lengthy longevity ... just gauge things against regional natural disasters like Katrina or Houston flooding - 2-3 weeks in and locals were still in soup lines & sleeping on cots


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> There are so many ways we can get whacked on a personal, regional, national and global manner.
> 
> Considering the civil war has already began, it would be myopic to think it won't go hot.
> 
> ...


Yep, right there ^^^^^
Economic collapse is my #1, so yeah I'm a bit surprised to not see it on the list. Fiat currency "petrodollar", quantum easing PRINT PRINT PRINT, inflation, national debt, bubbles bubbles bubbles (say THAT three times fast), derivatives, un-collateralized obligations, student loans, infrastructure, yadida yadida YADIDA.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I just prep for every day living. Trying to beat the heat on my garden here in west texas with collected rain water. Every day I put a few rounds of reloaded ammo up. Working on keeping my costs down on my new addition of 50 chickens (that right here is cost till they start laying to pay for themselves). In the long run I can make money selling eggs, chickens will pay for their own feed. But at about 3000 dozen eggs a yr buying egg cartons will get expensive so I have started making wooden egg flats (about the same size as dozen egg carton) to keep down on expenses. Figured in the long run I will always be getting these back and not some other backyard chicken raiser getting egg cartons I spent money on to buy. So yes, once again just always every day prepping to keep life going.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I prepare for natural disasters....I include everything under natural causes though .

The world is naturally a messed up place.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> I just prep for every day living. Trying to beat the heat on my garden here in west texas with collected rain water. Every day I put a few rounds of reloaded ammo up. Working on keeping my costs down on my new addition of 50 chickens (that right here is cost till they start laying to pay for themselves). In the long run I can make money selling eggs, chickens will pay for their own feed. But at about 3000 dozen eggs a yr buying egg cartons will get expensive so I have started making wooden egg flats (about the same size as dozen egg carton) to keep down on expenses. Figured in the long run I will always be getting these back and not some other backyard chicken raiser getting egg cartons I spent money on to buy. So yes, once again just always every day prepping to keep life going.


Wow! Guess I know where to get an omelette when things go south.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Unless you're on an episode of "Doomsday Preppers", very few serious preppers prep with just one thing in mind. 

By the way, I keep hearing people say there won't be a civil war because people are sheep and slow to act etc. etc. I disagree completely with the premise. Because a civil war would not start with the general public, it will start within the government itself and escalate from there. It would be fought largely by divided military and political forces. And if it happens it will happen whether civilians, sheep or otherwise are ready for it or not. The general public would be the last ones consulted or involved, and it would be well underway before they ever were.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> tell that to almost anyone in Venezuela .... your stored food is only a hedge until your self sufficiency plan kicks in - with a month of food you better be damn lucky enough to be close or into a gardening season and other means to self supply ...
> 
> here in the US - with all the possible resources - a serious nationwide SHTF is going to impact for nooo less than 2-3 months - and with the very possible capability of multiplying & deepening into a more lengthy longevity ... just gauge things against regional natural disasters like Katrina or Houston flooding - 2-3 weeks in and locals were still in soup lines & sleeping on cots


It's ironic but I worked with a guy who was born and raised in Venezuela. He was mad most of the time Obama was in office. He would tell me of watching his country go downhill and he came here, became a citizen and now has to watch America make the mistakes and slide into the same thing he left to get away from. You won't take a fool's advice until you've been a fool yourself.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> Wow! Guess I know where to get an omelette when things go south.


Well I can't get too much further south if it does go south. Only hour and half north of the south border. But one thing for use, Think I need to stock up on vinegar for pickling eggs, the can last a bit longer then! But I sure the hell won't starve. Also figure I will have alot of barter material right there in eggs and chickens.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> I just prep for every day living. Trying to beat the heat on my garden here in west texas with collected rain water. Every day I put a few rounds of reloaded ammo up. Working on keeping my costs down on my new addition of 50 chickens (that right here is cost till they start laying to pay for themselves). In the long run I can make money selling eggs, chickens will pay for their own feed. But at about 3000 dozen eggs a yr buying egg cartons will get expensive so I have started making wooden egg flats (about the same size as dozen egg carton) to keep down on expenses. Figured in the long run I will always be getting these back and not some other backyard chicken raiser getting egg cartons I spent money on to buy. So yes, once again just always every day prepping to keep life going.


Have your customers supply their own cartons.....not everyone will, but some will & that would save a bit


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

What do I prep for????


Hard times....however they show up


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> What do I prep for????
> 
> Hard times....however they show up


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I prep for the day a can of beans is worth more than a big stack of paper money.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

My list are:

1. Crime (preps to repel crime or becoming a victim)

2. Low level service interruptions. ( electrical transformer blew up and caused a brown out or pipes burst, no water service)
3. Natural disasters. ( hurricane, floods, blizzard, earthquake, pandemic and fires)

4. Civil unrest and terrorism

5. Government meltdown. ( currency collapse, martial law, civil war)

6. Nuclear War


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

yooper_sjd said:


> I just prep for every day living. Trying to beat the heat on my garden here in west texas with collected rain water. Every day I put a few rounds of reloaded ammo up. Working on keeping my costs down on my new addition of 50 chickens (that right here is cost till they start laying to pay for themselves). In the long run I can make money selling eggs, chickens will pay for their own feed. But at about 3000 dozen eggs a yr buying egg cartons will get expensive so I have started making wooden egg flats (about the same size as dozen egg carton) to keep down on expenses. Figured in the long run I will always be getting these back and not some other backyard chicken raiser getting egg cartons I spent money on to buy. So yes, once again just always every day prepping to keep life going.


I keep a couple of bundles of egg cartons ... if at all possible - plan on getting 50-100 dozen fresh unwashed eggs from a local commercial egg ranch - no idea how they'd come packed - but for water glass preservation having them packed in the poly egg cartons is perfect ... the eggs need protection - packing needs to resist the water glass - and you need an organized monthly method of flipping the egg inventory 180 degrees ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Grid down. "If you can make it there, you'll make it anywhere."


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> I keep a couple of bundles of egg cartons ... if at all possible - plan on getting 50-100 dozen fresh unwashed eggs from a local commercial egg ranch - no idea how they'd come packed - but for water glass preservation having them packed in the poly egg cartons is perfect ... the eggs need protection - packing needs to resist the water glass - and you need an organized monthly method of flipping the egg inventory 180 degrees ...


I have a few steady customers for my eggs, but a local business also sells eggs for us backyard chicken types. I have over 100 cartons already, some from these other people. If I had to buy cartons for 3000 dozen eggs every yr, I would be looking at alitte over $1200 a yr just in egg carton for expenses. Right now my feed bill is about $50 a month on the birds which is not too bad for now. So too keep expenses down I am making some at the moment totally out of scrap wood. My table saw has been busy resawing lumber to 1/2, 1/4 and 3/16 inch thick peices to make a light and stackable tray with sash cord handle for carrying. Guess I can take a pic and post it some time. Right now I got about 50 made. Being a disabled vet and working side jobs is wearing me out, I can make as much money a yr selling eggs as I do killing myself on sidejobs. One thing i have is more time than money, and I enjoy making something useful out wood.

Cheers

Yoop


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I prep for the day a can of beans is worth more than a big stack of paper money.


You'll need both: one to eat, the other to wipe with. :tango_face_grin:

_Hey, did ya hear the one about two hunters out in the woods & one had to go but had no toilet paper? Buddy says: just use a dollar. Guy came back with his hands a mess, buddy says what happened? Guy says: ever try to wipe yer azz with 3 quarters 2 dimes and a nickel??
_ :vs_laugh:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Grid down. "If you can make it there, you'll make it anywhere."


Well, sort of. We still need to pay bills in order to keep the 'wolves from the door' in the event of an economic collapse.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Well, sort of. We still need to pay bills in order to keep the 'wolves from the door' in the event of an economic collapse.


If the 'grid' that @*sideKahr* is talking about is the electrical system grid of the united states (lovingly referred to as *'the grid'*) then the wolves at your door would be after your food, not your money. An economic collapse is something different...and who knows how that would unfold, as far as utilities, loan payments, etc. Depends on the institution -would be my guess.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Poll will be off by a large margin. The choices were not well chosen. All of the above was the only choice really.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> If the 'grid' that @*sideKahr* is talking about is the electrical system grid of the united states (lovingly referred to as *'the grid'*) then the wolves at your door would be after your food, not your money. An economic collapse is something different...and who knows how that would unfold, as far as utilities, loan payments, etc. Depends on the institution -would be my guess.


EMP aside, in an economic collaspe, It'd be tent city for most people. That's my guess.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Poll will be off by a large margin. The choices were not well chosen. All of the above was the only choice really.


That's a matter of opinion, which was the point of the poll. What happens if you throw a rock into the middle of a still pond?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Resister said:


> That's a matter of opinion, which was the point of the poll. What happens if you throw a rock into the middle of a still pond?


If you punt a gopher through the uprights, does a tree make a sound?

Ooops... sorry, guess I came into this thread a little late. Thought we were all trying to out-Zen each other.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> If you punt a gopher through the uprights, does a tree make a sound?
> 
> Ooops... sorry, guess I came into this thread a little late. Thought we were all trying to out-Zen each other.


 Not a trick question, just the truth. If you have an applicable metaphor, by all means use it. If you are prepper, do you not consider strategies?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

*Other
For when the lights go out from whatever the cause.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Poll will be off by a large margin. The choices were not well chosen. All of the above was the only choice really.


lack of prepper knowledge for sure .... preppers strive for a degree of self sufficiency - but - an off gridder type isn't necessarily a prepper or anything close ....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> lack of prepper knowledge for sure .... preppers strive for a degree of self sufficiency - but - an off gridder type isn't necessarily a prepper or anything close ....


Right.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> If you punt a gopher through the uprights, does a tree make a sound?
> 
> Ooops... sorry, guess I came into this thread a little late. Thought we were all trying to out-Zen each other.


The tree does not make a sound, the gopher does however. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Natural disasters come in many forms short term long term, local wide spread.
Civil unrest
Economic panic fueled by civil unrest
Pretty much covers it all, when the lights go out people will go nuts ,they will riot , when they are denied their free bees the will riot. When they demand other people earning they will riot. When it falls apart because there is no one else to take from they will riot.


----------



## DoublePrepper (Sep 7, 2017)

I answered "Internal civil war", but many preps are general preps. Barring a surprise attack to the electrical grid, I believe civil unrest is the most likely.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I picked "Internal civil war / government takeover", because I think that it has, a better chance of happening than the others. The bitterness and rancor of today, is something new and dangerous.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Other-- short power outages and earthquakes.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

I prep to be ready for what others are not.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I prep for a significant event either caused by external events (WWIII, EMP, financial collapse) or internal events (civil war, financial collapse). I personally don't think the world can continue on this course for more then a few more years.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

huuuuuuuuuuuum - nobody believes in a Red Dawn ....


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> huuuuuuuuuuuum - nobody believes in a Red Dawn ....


ANYthing's possible... Just no way of knowing what turn of events will begin to unravel life as we know it.

It seems China needs our consumers to keep their economy alive. But Russia probably doesn't. I'm certain they don't like Washington. Tend to agree with them there...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MikeTango said:


> ANYthing's possible... Just no way of knowing what turn of events will begin to unravel life as we know it.
> 
> It seems China needs our consumers to keep their economy alive. But Russia probably doesn't. I'm certain they don't like Washington. Tend to agree with them there...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


but - the poll doesn't say so .....


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> but - the poll doesn't say so .....


I know that's right!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm prepping for the weekend...

Briquettes- check
Beef or venison- check
Booze- check
Lawn chairs - check
Cigars- check
Torch- check

Did I forget anything?


----------

